# Horseback riding



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Any idea how much this cost pp per hour in the desert? 

Looking for a rough estimate 

thanks 

maiden


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

80LE per animal per hour is what we pay


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

alexvw said:


> 80LE per animal per hour is what we pay




Thanks so much, it is just that I have a private horseback ride with a photo opportunity to sell for a charity so trying to work out how much it should go for.


----------



## starlet (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi
In that regard: does anyone know a decent horseback riding school in Cairo?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

starlet said:


> Hi
> In that regard: does anyone know a decent horseback riding school in Cairo?



This is run by a friend.
Al Sorat Farm - Abu Sir - Reviews of Al Sorat Farm - TripAdvisor
Enjoy.


----------



## starlet (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Helen, will check it out!


----------

